# [SOLVED] Windows 7 computer restarts RANDOMLY



## lukplawkz (Jul 4, 2011)

Hello, My gateway PC has been restarting for 6 months. I recently bought this computer 1 year ago.

My computer stats

Brand: Gateway
6Gig ram
Windows 7 home premium 64 bit
DirectX11
ATI Radeon 5450
Intel core i3 cpu 2.93ghz(4 cpus)

Symptons when restarting: My computer usually restarts 3-5 times a day. I use the computer for about 8 hours a day. My comp usually restarts when im doing something like going on youtube, playing games but it never restarts when it's idle. I do get blue screens but it doesnt show it, but instead it saves the error onto the CFLog file.
This is what is says 09-03-00-101 : CRASH DUMP - START - CODE : C0000005
09-03-01-060 : CRASH DUMP - MiniDumpWriteDump Success
09-03-01-061 : CRASH DUMP - closehandle end
09-03-01-173 : CRASH DUMP - ChangeDisplaySettings end
14-50-25-237 : CRASH InvalidParameterHandler

Things i tried to fix my computer :
4 hours disk checkup (it had lots of errors, does it repair automatically?)
Cleaning dust inside the computer
Ran RAM memory scans NO error
Reformatted Comp
Disabled everything on msconfig except microsoft services
Defragged/cleaned registry
Installed another fan onto computer
Ran whole computer virus scans many times. No malware found
And also my computer is not overheating because my temps are at 30C to 50C


If u do need more info ask me


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Windows 7 computer restarts RANDOMLY*



lukplawkz said:


> . I do get blue screens but it doesnt show it, but instead it saves the error onto the CFLog file.
> This is what is says 09-03-00-101 : CRASH DUMP - START - CODE : C0000005
> 09-03-01-060 : CRASH DUMP - MiniDumpWriteDump Success
> 09-03-01-061 : CRASH DUMP - closehandle end
> ...


CFLog file - not sure what that is exactly; sounds like it belongs to an app running that took over crash control from Windows.

C0000005 = memory access violation; could be RAM, a rogue driver attempting to access memory improperly or a 3rd party firewall.

Do a search using **.*dmp* - see if dumps show up in locations other than - 
- \windows\minidump 
- \windows\LiveKernelReports\WATCHDOG 

The "watchdog" dumps are 0x117 Live Kernel Events related to video.

Run Driver Verifier - Driver Verifier - Windows 7 & Vista (BSOD-related)

Driver Verifier needs to run 24 hours minimum or until it BSODs your system, whichever is less. Then . . .

Provide full system info - Blue Screen of Death (BSOD) Posting Instructions - Windows 7 & Vista

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## lukplawkz (Jul 4, 2011)

*Windows 7 computer restarts RANDOMLY*

OS -Windows 7
64 bit
Original installed OS - Windows 7
OS came pre installed
Age of system - 1 year
Age of OS installation - i reinstalled windows 7 a few months ago
CPU - intel core i3 2.93 ghz (4 cores)
Video card - ATI radeon HD 5450
Motherboard - not sure
Power supply - Brand(not sure) 350 watts
System manufacture - Gateway
Model number - DX4831


Hello, My gateway PC has been restarting for 6 months. I recently bought this computer 1 year ago.


Symptons when restarting: My computer usually restarts 3-5 times a day. I use the computer for about 8 hours a day. My comp usually restarts when im doing something like going on youtube, playing games but it never restarts when it's idle. I do get blue screens but it doesnt show it, but instead it saves the error onto the CFLog file.
This is what is says 09-03-00-101 : CRASH DUMP - START - CODE : C0000005
09-03-01-060 : CRASH DUMP - MiniDumpWriteDump Success
09-03-01-061 : CRASH DUMP - closehandle end
09-03-01-173 : CRASH DUMP - ChangeDisplaySettings end
14-50-25-237 : CRASH InvalidParameterHandler

Things i tried to fix my computer :
4 hours disk checkup (it had lots of errors, does it repair automatically?)
Cleaning dust inside the computer
Ran RAM memory scans NO error
Reformatted Comp
Disabled everything on msconfig except microsoft services
Defragged/cleaned registry
Installed another fan onto computer
Ran whole computer virus scans many times. No malware found
And also my computer is not overheating because my temps are at 30C to 50C


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Windows 7 computer restarts RANDOMLY*

Hi - 

I merged your 2 threads. Please reply to this thread in the future. Thank you.

There were no mini kernel memory dumps in the attachment.

Please re-read my prior post. Check for dump files using the search term **.*dmp*

Run Driver Verifier for 24 hours minimum or until BSOD, then run the jcgriff2 BSOD app and provide new info.

Regards. . . 

jcgriff2

`


----------



## lukplawkz (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Windows 7 computer restarts RANDOMLY*



jcgriff2 said:


> Hi -
> 
> I merged your 2 threads. Please reply to this thread in the future. Thank you.
> 
> ...


How do i search *.*dmp when i type it onto the search bar nothing shows up 

Oops nvm i think its .dmp, only 1 file came up its called $_WMIC_recoveros


----------



## lulzSupport (Jul 4, 2011)

If it's happening when you game and/or watch videos and that, my guess is it's your video card or the cooling on your machine. It just sounds like when you try. To do anything that generates slot of heat you crash.

lulz.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Windows 7 computer restarts RANDOMLY*

Hi - 

That is the WMI report from the jcgriff2 BSOD app showing system crash settings and page file info.

Try this command - it must run from an elevated Admin cmd/DOS prompt.

START | type *cmd.exe * | RIGHT-click on cmd.exe above under "Programs" | "Run as Administrator" | paste the following - 

```
[font=lucida console]
cd\ & where /r c:\ /f /t *.*dmp >0 & start notepad 0
[/font]
```
NOTE: It may take a few minutes to run. You'll see the cursor blinking, but it is not hanging; needs time.

A Notepad will open with the results. Paste into next post.

*Run the Driver Verifier.*

Regards. . . 

jcgriff2

`


----------



## lukplawkz (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Windows 7 computer restarts RANDOMLY*



lulzSupport said:


> If it's happening when you game and/or watch videos and that, my guess is it's your video card or the cooling on your machine. It just sounds like when you try. To do anything that generates slot of heat you crash.
> 
> lulz.


Yes but my temperatures are fine


----------



## lulzSupport (Jul 4, 2011)

Hmmm have you tried previous stable drivers for your graphics card?

Or did you update them recently? More specially what driver version you on with ATI?

Throw up a dxdiag log too. I suspect it's the video card or it's drivers. I've seen similar issues like this before. 

My only other thoughts really fall to you PSU... What's the specs , make/model/wattage...


lulz.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Windows 7 computer restarts RANDOMLY*

Good point on temps - 

Speccy - Speccy - System Information - Free Download
- "File" | "Publish Snapshot" | Paste URL into your next post 

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## lukplawkz (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Windows 7 computer restarts RANDOMLY*



jcgriff2 said:


> Hi -
> 
> That is the WMI report from the jcgriff2 BSOD app showing system crash settings and page file info.
> 
> ...


 149914 16/06/2011 1:42:48 PM "c:\Program Files (x86)\Z8Games\CrossFire\Report\[ErrorMiniDumpC0000005][2011-6-16-13-42-47].DMP"
134742 18/06/2011 11:02:22 AM "c:\Program Files (x86)\Z8Games\CrossFire\Report\[ErrorMiniDumpC0000005][2011-6-18-11-2-21].DMP"
148546 21/06/2011 2:00:31 PM "c:\Program Files (x86)\Z8Games\CrossFire\Report\[ErrorMiniDumpC0000005][2011-6-21-14-0-30].DMP"
136062 21/06/2011 2:02:59 PM "c:\Program Files (x86)\Z8Games\CrossFire\Report\[ErrorMiniDumpC0000005][2011-6-21-14-2-59].DMP"
150454 24/06/2011 10:29:32 AM "c:\Program Files (x86)\Z8Games\CrossFire\Report\[ErrorMiniDumpC0000005][2011-6-24-10-29-31].DMP"
152122 26/06/2011 11:40:09 AM "c:\Program Files (x86)\Z8Games\CrossFire\Report\[ErrorMiniDumpC0000005][2011-6-26-11-40-8].DMP"
141597 01/07/2011 9:03:01 AM "c:\Program Files (x86)\Z8Games\CrossFire\Report\[ErrorMiniDumpC0000005][2011-7-1-9-3-0].DMP"
17155 10/06/2009 1:46:23 PM "c:\Windows\System32\spool\drivers\color\wscRGB.cdmp"
1578 10/06/2009 1:46:23 PM "c:\Windows\System32\spool\drivers\color\wsRGB.cdmp"
17155 10/06/2009 1:46:23 PM "c:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-icm-profiles_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_f5547dd01f628131\wscRGB.cdmp"
1578 10/06/2009 1:46:23 PM "c:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-icm-profiles_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_f5547dd01f628131\wsRGB.cdmp"

When i run the driver verify can i still use my windows



http://speccy.piriform.com/results/p7AHPmwOWyLrvcoE47sqR4x


----------



## lukplawkz (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Windows 7 computer restarts RANDOMLY*

Bump please help i uploaded some of the mini dump files. These are the only ones i have left, i use Ccleaner and it deleted most of them


----------



## lulzSupport (Jul 4, 2011)

lukplawkz said:


> Bump please help i uploaded some of the mini dump files. These are the only ones i have left, i use Ccleaner and it deleted most of them


Your running ATI driver 8.x .x , I believe it's on 10.x now , could be your problem?

lulz.


----------



## lukplawkz (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Windows 7 computer restarts RANDOMLY*



lulzSupport said:


> Your running ATI driver 8.x .x , I believe it's on 10.x now , could be your problem?
> 
> lulz.


where do i download the latest driver?


----------



## lukplawkz (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Windows 7 computer restarts RANDOMLY*

NVM
windows determined that i had the latest driver


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Windows 7 computer restarts RANDOMLY*

upgrade your psu to a quality 80+ 550w

Power Supply Information and Selection - Tech Support Forum


----------



## lukplawkz (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Windows 7 computer restarts RANDOMLY*

Solved. Updated drivers, thanks lulzsupport


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Windows 7 computer restarts RANDOMLY*

glad you have it sorted


----------

